# Woodworking Anecdotes, Charts, Etc.



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

Oh-oh, I think I'm supposed to be growing a beard . . .


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

Using your chin to stabilize your hand drill is acceptable. Supporting your groin firmly upon your vise is optional however.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## PaulMaurer (Feb 22, 2014)

It is not so, I don't have cable TV and I own a router as well…..


----------



## NoThanks (Mar 19, 2014)

lol


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

~ Digital painting by moment

Mr. Frenchy Says--- " Post Em Like Toasties ! "


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

I only had a mustache,I'm glad I grew a goatee!


----------



## NoThanks (Mar 19, 2014)

Nice paint job moment, lol


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

From just about the age of 18 until the present day (now 33) I've had the same style of facial hair seen in my avatar.










I've determined long ago that completely clean shaven is not a good look for me, at all. I have the odd gray and white hairs poking out from my scalp and my face. Having a kid will do that to you. But despite the ever more apparent signs of age, if I remove the chin scruff I have the face of a 15 year old. It's just not good. Years ago I chopped off my shoulder length long hair and said, hey, why not go for a completely new look and shave everything? I immediately regretted it, and my wife insisted that I grow it back post haste.

And although she protests the idea, at some point I have to least try rocking a beard this majestic.


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

Example of non-portable planer.


----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

From http://www.audicus.com/blogs/hearing-aids-blog/6210008-the-top-6-noisiest-jobs-hearing-loss-by-occupation:


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

~ Bob Bonham

"When one learns the difference between a ' captured cut ' and a rubber duck , then it will be time to leave the temple and create one's own garden . " ~ m


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

@ *Iwud4u* ; yours is a nice paint job too . *: )*


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I think I am losing it can someone explain what this is about? LOL I must be getting old I have had a beard now for nigh on twenty years.I will probably keep it till I eventually get chucked onto the woodpile, LOL Alistair ps I love you all you guys .


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

@ Scotsman ; I can't explain it , i'm not a wood wizard , sorry .


----------

